# Deathwatch Kill Team: Velox Mors



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

So, recently I started playing the Deathwatch RP with a couple of people, and where I was into Warhammer 40K as it was (collecting Black Templars), playing the RP got me back into the hobby.

As a small project, I created set out to create a model to represent my Char, a Black Templar Assault Marine. My brother who started playing the game with me asked if I could create his char as a model too, so I did, an Ultramarine Librarian.

Now I've found me feet again in the precision art of painting miniscule artefacts and purity seals I had a serge of eagerness where I want to create the RP groups Kill Team as a squad.

So, I have already created two other characters other than my own and my brothers: 
- Blood Angels Tactical Marine
- Dark Angels Techpriest

I will be getting parts to create:
- Ultramarine Techpriest
- Imperial Fist Apothecary
- Space Wolf Librarian
- Space Wolf Tactical Marine
- Storm Warden Devastator
- A Grey Knight Psyker
- Inquisitor Lord Commander (named Palavin by the GM).

I'll be posting pics when I get the chance to upload them. I look forward to hearing peoples views and tips if they have any.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool Ideas! May I ask where you got your signature picture?


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Cool Ideas! May I ask where you got your signature picture?


Thanks Lethiathan!

I made my sig from a picture I found on Google images, just cut it down to fit the size requirements.


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

So, here are the pics for the first couple - I'm still scaling the images down for the other two created models.

Black Templar Assault - Brother Konstantin









Blood Angel Tactical - Brother Leonidas


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

they look good cado but can you show some bigger pictures its kinda difficult to see the details.


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> they look good cado but can you show some bigger pictures its kinda difficult to see the details.


Cheers Honka. I will see if I can get some scaled images sorted.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahh, What fon't Is that? I want a similar fon't for my Chaplain sig.


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Ahh, What fon't Is that? I want a similar fon't for my Chaplain sig.


It' a custom font I downloaded a while back. I'll find out what it's called for you :biggrin:


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Right, so updated images for higher quality.

Black Templar Assault - Brother Konstantin
He was created with mostly Black Templar conversion parts. I used Sanguinary Guard legs and the Jump Pack from the GW 'Space Marine Chaplain with Jump Pack'. And a Deathwatch Shoulder Pad.









Ultramarine Librarian - Brother Servius
He was created with Death Company Legs and Sanguinary Guard Torso. The Icon on his backpack was from the Space Marine Command kit. The Sword was also Sanguinary. The Left arm had the original hand cut off and replaced with a Grey Knight force push hand. To his leg I attached a Grey Knight terminator book.









Blood Angel Tactical Marine - Brother Leonidas
He was created literally entirely with Saguinary Guard bits, apart from the Backpack which is Death Company issue. With the dagger, I took a Sanguinary ornamental dagger case (for hip decoration) and cut off the handle. I cleaned up the scabbard and glued that to the hip. I then took a standard issue dagger and cut away the blade, and glued that to the handle of the Sanguinary ornamental dagger. I then cut away the grip of the dagger handle leaving the blood drop on the end and the hand guard and glued that to a standard gun wielding hand.









Dark Angel Techpriest - Brother [Dark Angel]
He was created with a mixture of Dark Angel bits and the £13 metal cast Techpriest from GW. I used the Tech-Servo backpack entirely. I then cut the hand and axe from the techpriest metal arm and glued it to a plastic arm (so I could include the Deathwatch shoulder pad). I didn't know the existed until buying bits for this model, but, I attached a Dark Angels Techpriest shoulder pad to a standard Bolt Pistol arm, and glued a Dark Angel Techpriest helmet to the Dark Angel body.


----------

